

My Y Combinator S12 Story - argumentum
http://argumentum.posterous.com/blog-hn-my-ycombinator-s12-story

======
roryreiff
I wonder - do you think the great experiment for 'no idea' applications is
going to be abandoned after the upcoming class?

There is such a consensus of thought in the startup world that "ideas are
useless, it's all about execution." But, I think this is flimsy thinking.
Amazing execution with a shoddy idea doesn't benefit anyone. This account
seems further validation of that thought.

I think a great idea has the opportunity to build consensus among founders and
aid in forming a team. It seems nearly impossible to find other people to join
existing ideas and be as passionate about their promise and future.

~~~
argumentum
I'm mixed.. I think there are some teams that could thrive even without an
idea, as long as they are committed to working with eachother when things go
rough (which they will).

~~~
moegdaog
idea's are a dime a dozen right? with the right team/talent within that team,
execution on whatever idea you choose is what's going to matter in the end to
your business and to potential investors. Great idea's have still failed and i
can guarantee the multiple factors that brought that on happened because of
the wrong team and incorrect assessment of product market fit

~~~
roryreiff
I think I would disagree. I think there are plenty of really bad ideas that
people are pursuing in one way or another. I think there is at least some
value to the idea to start with. It is, after all, the building block upon
which a startup gets going.

